# Where is it snowing right now?



## billski (Sep 28, 2010)

http://uksnow.benmarsh.co.uk/


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 28, 2010)

This may be the only time I say this but "It's pouring in the Poconos and I love it".  Read this as it's filling up the snowmaking ponds and they need it.  The snow will hopefully come later.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

